# few pic's from river run on saturday .



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

went to river run on saturday to test the new ride out .. it's new name is the "can am recovery rig" . it was only us so i didnt get to wild . but i did see a guys wife drowned out a 900xp rzr...oops i help them get it out water was up to my chest ..here's what pic's we got before camera went dead.

















oops!!








about go threw my favorite hole ..then the camera went dead but i got winched out ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bike looks good walker!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a deep arse hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i tried to stradle the ruts .. but that didnt work lol..and i was really impressed with my new ride .. so far so good had to get use to the manual trans but i like it now


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i thought flithy bought the honda?


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought it was filthys friend who bought it lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

It was this is filthys friend......long story but anyways how you liking it walker as far as turning the tires in thick stuff easier then the old brute and stuff with belt drives


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

speedman i just used justins trailer cause my big trailer needs a floor in it and i didnt want to hual my enclosed trailer to houston. 

lilbigtonka it pulled everything in 2nd gear with ease .. 1st was to low and to loud need when i get threw working on my wifes ride going to buy a big gun for it.. it's walker approved .. some folks with these big bores are going to get there feelers hurt !!!!lol

injected when you going to bring that rock slide race car down here lol.. i havent seen you talking about it lately ..


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Blew both engines last year. Both failures took out both blocks, cranks, pistons, 2 heads. The 598 blew going thru the traps at 7200 rpms, you can imagine the carnage.
Funding a 630ci now, which ain't cheap lol


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice ride


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> Blew both engines last year. Both failures took out both blocks, cranks, pistons, 2 heads. The 598 blew going thru the traps at 7200 rpms, you can imagine the carnage.
> Funding a 630ci now, which ain't cheap lol


take the carbs off and junk the rest lol. been there done that .. 630 should be a monster


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

All we salvaged were one set of heads, 2 intakes and 4 carbs. One dry sump. When they decide to go, they go. The 630 in a $ pit for sure


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea at least they weren't 5 in bore spaced blocks ... look on the bright side young jetti


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

That thing is huge!! All it needs is some white wheels


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats what all the girls tell me ..lol..yea but i've seen a few people copy cat my me i was the 1st with white wheels... grey hammer tone like the frame ...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I really like that grey hammer tone powdercoat......that dude's got some money tied up in that


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea he did ..lol.. he just bought a 1000xt outty


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I want to check it out in person. The fourwheeler I mean. Ha


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> I want to check it out in person. The fourwheeler I mean. Ha
> 
> 
> -Being bored using Tapatalk-


mud jam bring your fajita cookin wife and you can come to mud jam .. i might even give you a plac to sleep .. if you stop all the harrasement


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Lol. 


-Being bored using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> mud jam bring your fajita cookin wife and you can come to mud jam



^X2.....definitely bring her lol
-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice ride I want one of them now. Its got a lot of time tied up in it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brent you have no idea ..he tore it down to the frame everything is either black or grey hammer tone powder coat


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

meangreen360 said:


> That thing is huge!! All it needs is some white wheels


Or powder coat the diesels white.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

TheMudEnthusiast said:


> Or powder coat the diesels white.


did that 2 years ago ... here's a few pic's of my old brute before i traded it only pic's i have after i got threw with everything


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sweet! I love it. Is that a wrap you put on it or what? That looks awesome. How are you likin the new 420? What's your top speed on that bad boy? I guess with a big lift like that, it don't matter when you get there, you're be the center of attention once you do. Congrats on having 2 of the sickest bikes I've seen.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Sweet! I love it. Is that a wrap you put on it or what? That looks awesome. How are you likin the new 420? What's your top speed on that bad boy? I guess with a big lift like that, it don't matter when you get there, you're be the center of attention once you do. Congrats on having 2 of the sickest bikes I've seen.


it was dipped ..that water transfer crap.. top speed i dunno cause it dont have a speedometer lol... i love it wished i would have had 1 about 2 years ago..lol.. dont have the v twin power but i gots the gear reductoin to turn em ...lol... i didnt get to powder coat everything i wanted on that brute was in a hurry to make a ride and ran out of time.. only rode it 30 minutes and this happened sold it right after this ride








yes thats an older stouter gorilla axle snapped


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Man I like the new ride.....but that ole brute was a tough SOB.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Everytime I ride with the ol brute I think of your hairy arse end. Brutes still a beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I'll never be able to look at you the same now that I know you think about Walker's hairy arse end .....ROTFLMAO! :bigeyes:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

If you saw what I saw, you wouldn't be able to not see it. What's been seen can't be unseen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bwahahah......I almost spit my Dr Pepper on the computer. I'm scared to know, yet sure that I'll find out sooner or later.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

There's pics floating around somewhere. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh my, not the infamous "finger" pic your referring to are ya Lee? Wow!!!! What a sight....


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes! I wasn't gonna say that, but that's the one!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep thats the picture ...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

All outta love brotha!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i could care less actually .. i'm suprised there's not worse pic's running around on the www. of me ...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I've been fortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Man that's a nice bike! Idk what it is about white diesels but they just look freakin' sick!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

LM83 said:


> If you saw what I saw, you wouldn't be able to not see it. What's been seen can't be unseen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's posts like this that make me glad I live in Canada


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Awww c'mon D.....theres never a dull moment around here 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Some things are better at a distance :lol:


----------

